# Toronto Scottish Regiment



## billybeer (12 Sep 2000)

I am looking for any information on the history of the Toronto Scottish, the regiment my grandfather served in. Would be very interested in finding out more about where the regiment was in Holland as I am going to Holland later this year to hopefully do some research.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Sep 2000)

The name of their regimental history is Carry On, and should be available in your local library.

For full details of the book, see my page at http://seconddiv.freehosting.net/biblio.htm


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Sep 2000)

Sorry, wrong URL.  Try http://seconddivision.freehosting.net/biblio.htm


----------

